# Swiss Army (for men)



## succubus (Oct 22, 2005)

Just curious, but does anyone know if they have discontinued making this? I work in cosmetics and we've been selling it for over 3 years now and we continue to receive stock when it's ordered. However we are one of the only (if the only) store in this city that still carries it. Many customers come in saying they've been told it has been discontinued and they no longer make it. We sell out of it on a weekly base (maybe 10-15 bottles a week), yet we continue to receive stock, which leads me to believe it's still made. I haven't been able to find anything online anywhere about it being discontinued and perhaps other stores have told our customers this because they no longer carry it? Or maybe the customers have confused that with meaning they don't make it?


----------



## Glow (Oct 22, 2005)

i work at a perfume kiosk and we still get it


----------

